
Facebook’s Free Basics: More Open, Better Security, but Still a Walled Garden - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/09/facebooks-free-basics-more-open-better-security-still-walled-garden
======
Intermernet
"Facebook has committed not to inspect the traffic passing through its proxy
server while it’s temporarily decrypted, and to log only data that could be
seen even if the traffic truly were end-to-end encrypted: namely the domain
(but not the rest of the URL) and the amount of data transferred."

Committed in what way? To who? And for how long?

I _really_ don't trust such blanket statements. It's basically a TOS that says
"Go on, trust me."

Encryption is meant to provide some level of assurance that _I don 't need to
trust you_.

Having a point in the communication chain where things aren't encrypted is the
definition of a weak link. This is completely ignoring things such as National
Security Letters.

------
nindalf
It would be nice to see this program die, but it seems likely to succeed.
Zuckerberg seems determined to see this through, Prime Minister Modi is a big
fan and people appear to have lost interest in fighting this.

------
meeper16
facebook = AOL-2.0.1

myspace = Friendster-2.0

and the list goes on...

